
How to create beautiful pipelines on Elixir with Opus - tortilla
https://medium.com/quiqup-engineering/how-to-create-beautiful-pipelines-on-elixir-with-opus-f0b688de8994
======
pmontra
Elixir's with is useful but it's not beautiful. Opus improves on it at the
price of setting a standard for passing values along the pipeline.

IMHO with has a few problems

* It feels like a pipeline but it's not a pipeline, so lines end with a comma instead of starting with |>

* It feels like pattern matching but it's not a pattern matching so the left hand is followed by <\- instead of =

That leads to annoying typographical work when moving code inside the with or
back outside and to occasional compilation errors, like a missing comma or a
forgotten <-

I wish they made it a native feature of the language instead of a macro. They
could have made it look a lot nicer.

Opus makes those pipelines more readable and adds pipeline linking and forking
(link and tee). I'll try it in some project.

